# help I cut it off to short



## pensbybruce (Feb 17, 2012)

When I was making an acrylic pen I cut not only the acrylic but part of the brass tube is there a way to fix this? it was a slimline pen.


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 17, 2012)

How Much brass?  Slims are fairly fogiving just adjust the amount you press the tranny in to make up for it if it was on the bottom tube and if on the top you should be fine assuming you didnt clean off 1/2" of brass.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 17, 2012)

Top or bottom barrel?  How much shorter is it?

If it isn't much the top barrel can just be left as is.  If it is the lower barrel just insert the tansmission a little less.

AK


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 17, 2012)

assuming you didn't take like half the blank off....you can just seat the transmission a touch higher (don't push it in as far as normal) and everything will be fine!


----------



## MarkD (Feb 17, 2012)

How much too short is it?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 17, 2012)

4 responses within 4 minutes, don't you just love the IAP!


----------



## kronewi (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, I like how helpful people are here. It is nice.

Kevin


----------



## pensbybruce (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe I cut off about 1/8 of an inch. I thought my blank was for pencil which is a shorter length. Maybe I should just make a pencil out of it and cut the other end shorter also to make a pencil. sure appreciate all the quick responses.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 20, 2012)

An 1/8th inch on a slim should be very workable. If it is the bottom tube, just go slow and check frequently when pressing in the tranny.


----------



## THarvey (Feb 20, 2012)

I am assuming you cut it before you turned the pen.  Use the shorter piece for the top of the slim.  If it is not long enough to cover the transmission, turn a contrasting material for a wider centerband.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 20, 2012)

Bruce;  You can do either of the options above.  Modifying the slimline by changing the length of the upper or lower tube is an easy way to customize the slimline.

You can get 7mm brass tubes in 10" or 12" lengths from several suppliers.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 20, 2012)

Pencil mechanisms are not forgiving of tube length changes. Pens are very forgiving, you can change the tube lengths greatly and still have a working pen.


----------

